# Can someone Identify these trains?



## Livewir3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, I've had these trains sitting around for a very long time, and I was wondering Anyone could identify them for me, All I really know about them is that they are really old and seem to be what looks like Brass.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the one in the back looks like a 4-8-4 Niagara or FEF-3 Northern (FEF Union Pacific Niagara NYC) the one in the front looks like a 4-4-0 american. can't tell manufacturer is there anything labeled or stamped on the bottoms?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

thay are Brass.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup...NYC S-1b "Niagara" at the top, probably a Key or Alco model. 4-4-0 American type, probably the "Jupiter"...possibly by PFM and/or United. Very nice pair to have just sitting around.:thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum...

Oh...and the tender upstairs is backerds...


----------



## Livewir3 (Aug 22, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> the one in the back looks like a 4-8-4 Niagara or FEF-3 Northern (FEF Union Pacific Niagara NYC) the one in the front looks like a 4-4-0 american. can't tell manufacturer is there anything labeled or stamped on the bottoms?


On the bottom of them it says "UNITED" and below it it has what looks like something in Japanese in a little circle and then in smaller letters it says "Scale Models".


----------



## Livewir3 (Aug 22, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Yup...NYC S-1b "Niagara" at the top, probably a Key or Alco model. 4-4-0 American type, probably the "Jupiter"...possibly by PFM and/or United. Very nice pair to have just sitting around.:thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum...


Thanks, My grandfather was always into trains and he handed them down to me, and now I've been slowly gaining interest in them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Livewir3 said:


> On the bottom of them it says "UNITED" and below it it has what looks like something in Japanese in a little circle and then in smaller letters it says "Scale Models".


Nice...they most likely are Tenshodo, imported by PFM/United and are from the late 60s, early 70s. The Niagara was brought out with much fanfare at the time as it was the first ever offered of that particular locomotive. The Jupiter--if that's what it is--came out in 1969 to commemorate the Transcontinental railroad 100th anniversary. It was part of a two loco set that could also be purchased separately. 

Very nice pieces...keep that interest fanned...even if it's just to put them in nice display cases. They were usually made in runs of no more than 250 pieces or less. Do not try to clean them other than to get them running, then just do the running gear only. The patina is best left alone or completely and professionally cleaned--no half way work.


----------



## Livewir3 (Aug 22, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Nice...they most likely are Tenshodo, imported by PFM/United and are from the late 60s, early 70s. The Niagara was brought out with much fanfare at the time as it was the first ever offered of that particular locomotive. The Jupiter--if that's what it is--came out in 1969 to commemorate the Transcontinental railroad 100th anniversary. It was part of a two loco set that could also be purchased separately.
> 
> Very nice pieces...keep that interest fanned...even if it's just to put them in nice display cases. They were usually made in runs of no more than 250 pieces or less. Do not try to clean them other than to get them running, then just do the running gear only. The patina is best left alone or completely and professionally cleaned--no half way work.


oh wow


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice pieces you have there sir :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I'll second Shay's suggestions on taking care of them.

Carl


----------

